# Seasoned my Masterbuilt sportsman elite



## toolmaker1045 (Aug 10, 2013)

Impressed set up smoker to season and you guys were right. Bought the ET-732 and the therm on the smoker was only off around 90 degrees, got up to 415 degrees and ran for about 1/2 hour.Everything seems ready to go.Thanks for all the help my mod for my chip pan work great!

toolmaker1045

(norm)


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 10, 2013)

Pretty amazing isn't it? I can understand cutting pennies when mass producing an item but one would think you would want it to work correctly. Especially when it directly effects the performance like a smoker.


----------

